# Flowers from Cameron Highlands (Malaysia)



## yipdanny (Oct 12, 2006)

Hope you enjoy it!  

*#1*






*#2*





*#3*





*#4*





*#5*








*#6*





*#7*





*#8*





*#9*





*#10*







*#11*





*#12*





*#13*





*#14*





*#15*






*#16*





*#17*





*#18*





*#19*


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 12, 2006)

nice set, there are a lot of really good shots in there... very colorful.  tfs!  :thumbup:


----------



## yipdanny (Oct 13, 2006)

Thank you. I have another set coming soon! Cheers! 




			
				JTHphoto said:
			
		

> nice set, there are a lot of really good shots in there... very colorful. tfs! :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 13, 2006)

GREAT SERIES

but number 2 is my favorite


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

Wow, what an awesome set of flower pictures!! I love how the sun in several of the shots makes them virtually 'glow'. My faves are 2 (simply gorgeous, and the composition rocks) and 9.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 13, 2006)

I really like number 2! .. Number 10 could be great if it was just some different light in the scene 

the others are nice too.


----------



## ckrieg (Oct 13, 2006)

you've got some really nice shots in there!  Great DOF!


----------



## Florian (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, how beautiful colours! My favourite is number 2. Really like number 17 and number 9, too. What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## yipdanny (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks. Just my humble Canon S3 IS.  



			
				Florian said:
			
		

> Wow, how beautiful colours! My favourite is number 2. Really like number 17 and number 9, too. What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## yipdanny (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you everyone on your compliments and hope you enjoy this series. Cheers! :blushing:


----------



## Corry (Oct 14, 2006)

The lighting in #2 is BEAUTIFUL...very nice series overall!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 14, 2006)

Next to your near famous Photo 2 here, yipdanny, I also like Photos 16 and 17 very much.
The entire series is a feast for the eyes, anyway.
Welcome to ThePhotoForum.


----------



## yipdanny (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you!  



			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> Next to your near famous Photo 2 here, yipdanny, I also like Photos 16 and 17 very much.
> The entire series is a feast for the eyes, anyway.
> Welcome to ThePhotoForum.


----------



## cumi (Oct 17, 2006)

Amazing series! Beautiful colors.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 17, 2006)

I love #2, I also like 9 & 14


----------



## digital flower (Nov 25, 2006)

I am not sure how I missed these :er: 

What a great series. The colors, DOF, comp and exposure on some of these are amazing.


----------



## Ab$olut (Nov 25, 2006)

Great very good colourful!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 25, 2006)

wow nice series


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow what colours....
theres something about #10 I just love


----------



## Mama_Destiny (Nov 26, 2006)

These are great!! I really love # 2, I could see that one on a wall!!!


----------

